# Gravy good or bad?



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

Is gravy bad or good? I find it so much easyer with a nice hot thick gray over my 2 meals aday i eat 4 meals eggs breajt but i also have 2 chicken breast and 1 cup of mash with alot of veg soo i love graey over it ... Is it 2 bad for you?


----------



## LAM (Jun 11, 2011)

depends on what's in the gray.  does it contain a lot of saturated fats?


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2011)

usually gravy is a lot of salt and fat. what kind of gravy is it? from a jar? homemade?


----------



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys , its bisto umm i think it does contain fat  its so nice tho and it makes it so much easyer to eat my food see im starting a realy good diet on monday i cant wait!! But just was woubdering  

So if its to much fat then ima have to leave the mass abd get carbs somwere eles as i hate mash without gravy so any sujjesting? Thanks agsin


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2011)

There are *15 calories* in 1 serving ( 50 ml or just over 3 tablespoons US ) of Bisto Gravy. 							 							 							 								 								Calorie breakdown: *36% fat*, 61% carbs, 3% protein.


----------



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

So thays bad yh? Lol sry man im irish lol


----------



## Pika (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok wel hows this sound bro u seem to know yur shit ..

Meal 1. 4 hole eggs 200g of beans 100g of weetabix.

Meal 2. 2 chicken breast 1 cup of mash 1 cup of brocly.

Gym . Shake .

Meal 3. 200g of chicken with 1 cup of mash and glass of hole milk.

Meal 4. 200g of chicken with 2 slice brown bred.

Now ima take away the mash as i cant eat um without gravy will weetabix dp insted?? Also this is a recomp diet on leaning out if its not gettin me results il just take a few spoons of penut butter thanks??


----------



## amonroe (Jun 14, 2011)

Generally speaking, in most cases gravy is bad for your waistline...I'm yet to discover a tasty and healthy gravy...What I recommend you do is break the gravy down to its components...is it heavy in fat? Does it have a lot of salt? etc


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 14, 2011)

Pika said:


> Ok wel hows this sound bro u seem to know yur shit ..
> 
> Meal 1. 4 hole eggs 200g of beans 100g of weetabix.
> 
> ...



honestly 15 calories isn't anything to lose sleep over. if you're not pouring a cup of gravy on there i wouldn't worry about it. not much different than the American habit of putting butter on them. and if you're losing weight it's not hurting you. try mashing them with some of your milk in the potatoes and use a bit less gravy or try sweet potato and see if you like that. unless you're really fat and trying to lose weight have some gravy.


----------



## Pika (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks alot bro , i have like them new mash there very small ha cute even  find it very easy to get um in  thanks alot


----------



## southpaw (Jun 15, 2011)

apparently y'all never had mama's gravy.... delicious goodness!!!!  (once a year!!!)


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 15, 2011)

The basis of any "gravy" -- the western name for thickened brown sauce -- is a fat and a starch; mosts times butter with flour (a roux).

So, if you are avoiding either of these things, or limiting your fats/carbs, this may be something you want to learn more about. 

*Knowing whats IN our food and the process it goes through is half the battle.. especially if you aren't making it from scratch in your own kitchen.*

If you were to make something at home, you could omit the roux and simply reduce the meat drippings to thicken a bit. This would give you the flavour without the addition of carbs and extra fat.


----------



## Pika (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks alot bro, im just going to suffer with out it   tganks again.


----------

